# Gettin To Be That Time



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

*Gettin' To Be That Time*

The fall season is gona come quickly. Between the late summer, early fall movement of trout and reds, to preparing for duck season. It's gettin' to be that time.
Obviously we still a have a couple months to go, but the run of the Bull Reds will be here soon. Just over the last week or so, we have started to see some small schools of reds show up in our bay system. Starting their migration from the Gulf, these fish, are preparing for the spawning season. This can only mean one thing. The giants are returning. 
The big mature females will once again be making their way out of the depths to the natural passes and channels into the bays and estuaries. It seems like every year, the giants get a little healthier, and a little heavier. 
There is no mistaken when your rod gets thumped by one. And from the moment you set the hook till the time she is landed, your arms will feel it. As you battle one of these giants, it is a give and take. You'll take in about 10 or 15 yards of line, and then with one swift shake of the tail, you'll give it right back. One of the longest battles I have had was close to an hour. The bull was landed, a couple quick pictures, she was revived, and returned to the depths. 
The best run I have had at these giants starts in mid-September, and runs through the first week of December. The tides play a huge role in the success of the trip. The best dates to go, pending the weather situation at that time are:
*September*
Wed 19, thurs 20, mon 24, tues 25
*October*
Thurs 4 thru thurs 11

*November*
Thurs 1 thru thurs 8
*December *
Sat 1 thru wed 5
This is strictly a catch and release style of fishing. I can take plenty of measurements to send off to your taxidermist for the mount of a lifetime. These trophy class fish are worth the trip, and there is no lack of excitement when hooked up. 
*Contact*
Captain Nathan Beabout is a full time fishing and duck hunting guide for 
Captain Chris Martin at Bay Flats Lodge in Seadrift, Texas.
Phone:
361-785-2686
Website:
www.bayflatslodge.com


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

some more dates that look good for the bull red trips

Oct wed 17th-tues 23rd

Nov sat 17th-tues 20th


----------

